

Boost Migrating to Git, Going Modular - alok-g
http://isocpp.org/blog/2013/11/boost-migrating

======
flipchart
Boost really should have been modular from the start. The way the docs are
laid out almost implies they are modular, but then you have to pull in this
massive codebase when all you want is smart pointers. I'm a big fan of Boost,
and I'm glad to see them do this.

